# Help: Shimano Ultegra DI2 - Tri Bike



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

I've been riding my Tri-Bike a bit more and am getting a bit tired of the index shifters. I think electronic shifters has great potential for ergonomics and shifting efficiency on a tri-bike.

Currently, I run Hed Jet 60 650c wheels with a 10 speed cassette. These wheels are a bit older and are not compatible with 11 speed cassettes. Could you please advise on which components I need to get to convert to electronics shifting and remain on the 10 speed platform? 

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## trailflow (Sep 7, 2014)

If you decide go with 10spd Di2. There are a few drawbacks you may want to consider.

10 speed Di2 (6770,7970) has been discontinued and is no longer supported by Shimano. Meaning it is getting harder to find and buy new parts as stocks are very low or mostly sold out. 

Another option is the used market. Bear in mind any parts bought here have no warranty at all. If you were to ever have a problem. Spare parts again will be even harder to find as they will be even more scarce as time goes on.

It may be a better bet to buy 11spd Di2 and rebuild your wheel with an 11 speed hub.

I am not familiar with tri bikes so i cannot list every part you are going to need but most likely you will be able to buy just an 'upgrade kit' that come without the crank,brakes,chain or cassette. This may work out cheaper than buying it all seperately. You will need to choose either internal battery/wires option or external battery/wires option. Depending if your frame is compatible.


The 11spd upgrade kit should consist of

Di2 Shifters (depending what handlebar configuration you have)
Di2 Front Derailleur
Di2 Rear Derailleur
Junction Box A (you want the one with 5 ports)
Junction Box B
Battery (internal or external)
Charger (doubles as a computer interface to customise settings. Also the charger needs to match the battery type) 
2 x Shifter e-tube wires (possibly more for tri bars and more shifters)
1 x Down tube e-tube wire (1000mm) 
1 x FD e-tube wire (300mm)
1 x RD e-tube wire (700mm)
1 x Battery e-tube wire (600mm) 
Di2 Plug Tool - to install and remove the wires

The wire lengths above are typical for a Small/Medium sized frame. If your frame is size Large or bigger you may need a longer down tube wire.

Be aware Dura Ace 7970 uses a different system to Ultegra 6770 
and they are not compatible with each other. 6770 uses a system called 'e-tube' which makes connecting the system alot more flexible and easier to use. 'e-tube' has been carried forward to the latest 11 speed Di2 groupsets. 

Dura Ace 9070 and Ultegra 6870 Di2 are cross compatible and parts will work fine with each other.


----------

